

Facebook Beacon settlement - makmanalp
http://www.beaconclasssettlement.com/Files/SettlementAgreement.pdf

======
makmanalp
E-mail says: This is not a settlement in which class members file claims to
receive compensation. Under the proposed settlement, Facebook will terminate
the Beacon program. In addition, Facebook will provide $9.5 million to
establish an independent non-profit foundation that will identify and fund
projects and initiatives that promote the cause of online privacy, safety, and
security.

